# Indie RPG's?



## Rayston (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone here be interested in joining a twice a month a game in the tempe area focused on trying lots of different kinds of games? Mostly indie games like PrimeTime Adventures, Dogs in the Vineyard, Shab Al-Hiri Roach, Dont rest your Head, Spirit of the Century, A|State, Mouse Guard, 1001 Nights, Agon, Little Fears etc. etc. etc. I am also interested in trying more traditional games, but I mostly want to try more wierd indie stuff like the above mentioned games. contact me at rayston at gmail dot com.


----------

